# Could it be my shampoo or too much dye all at once?



## user3 (Dec 13, 2005)

My hair is not holding any color.
I am trying to dye it dark but my natural color just keeps coming back.
I am using permanent  dye.

Do you think that my shampoo could be stripping my hair?
I switch from Dove to L'Oreal Vive to a Pantene one for brown hair.

I first used L'Oreal Superior Preference and just the other day I used Revlon  High Dimension. It was about  2 1/2 weeks between dye jobs. I did it so soon because my hair had already turned close to my natural color. I did use Feria about a week before using the L'Oreal one. Do think I might have just done too much coloring all at once so that is why it faded back to my natural color?


If you think it might be the shampoo I can't really afford Salon stuff right now. Any good d/s?


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 15, 2005)

Let me tell you something, it doesn;t matter how much you spend or if you wash your hair with purified FIJI water and caviar juices, my hair ALWAYS strips! My hair is naturally dark brown, and I usually keep it that way in the winter, but in the summer, my hair is red/auburn, it costs me about $200 everytime I go the the dressers, but it still fades! I don't know what they use, maybe it some cheap stuff so I can keep coming back. But it's called Pileggi's and it's supposedly the "couture" place to go, ladies go in there bringing their $3000 dogs in a Louis Vutton bag, so the only thing I do to prevent it from fading is washing with with Pantene Pro-V color treatment, but here's the trick.... I don't wash my hair everyday, so every other day I'll wash it, when I don't, I use Paul Mitchell's dry clean only to get the smoke smell out (since I work in a casino). So there, I rambled, but I hope it helps!


----------



## user3 (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_ but here's the trick.... I don't wash my hair everyday, so every other day I'll wash it, when I don't, I use Paul Mitchell's dry clean only to get the smoke smell out (since I work in a casino). So there, I rambled, but I hope it helps!_

 

Thank you for the info.

Do you know if the Paul Mitchell would also be good to help soak up the oil in my hair?
I have a very oily scalp so I have to wash everyday otherwise my hair looks very oily.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmmmmmm... I have to get back to you with that one!


----------



## Isis (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_in the summer, my hair is red/auburn, it costs me about $200 everytime I go the the dressers, but it still fades!_

 
Red is by FAR the hardest shade to maintain. It fades out faster than any other color out there. I like to keep my hair a very vibrant red, and it's so hard to keep it like that!
On to the other stuff....
Part of the problem may be the brand of die that is being used. The molecular structure of it may just be too big for your hair to take (if that makes any sense to you), so what works for someone elses hair might not work for yours. For me, I know that Redken & a couple of others will wash right out of mine in about 2 weeks, sometimes less. The salon I'm curently going to uses Wella and the color has actually been holding very well for about 4 1/2 weeks. Of course I have also changed over to a more expensive brand of shampoo & conditioner (Pureology) that is forumlated specifically for color treated hair and that does not contain any sulphates (which are harsh on color). I've deffinitelly noticed a huge difference obviouslly in color retention, but also the over texture and feel of my hair.


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 17, 2005)

If you're using Pantene shampoo and then trying to dye your hair, that could be the problem there. People who dye their hair shouldn't use Pantene products. The reason why their products make your hair so soft is because they coat the hair with wax, which is inpenetrable for dye. Use a clarifying shampoo for like a week or two before you want to dye your hair if you want to continue using Pantene. You could also get a liquid keratin spray for your hair, it will replace the keratin lost and could help your hair to hold dye better if you've dyed it alot. Hope this helps!


----------



## JJones (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello,

I have to agree with ruby_soho, use shampoo without wax. I think 'Tigi - honey & oatmeal' shampoo is without wax.

And: You could try to use henna for your hair. 

-Julia


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_If you're using Pantene shampoo and then trying to dye your hair, that could be the problem there. People who dye their hair shouldn't use Pantene products._

 

Thanks for the pointer! I never knew that.... My salon uses Redken, will that wach my excess Pantene out, or no?


----------



## estrella (Dec 18, 2005)

The thing about red is that not only does it fade quickly, but it also leaves it's residue in your hair the longest, so it's harder to redye your hair another color afterwards. faded red is almost always the hardest color to remove in preparation for a new color.

Don't shampoo your hair every day. I only shampoo once every 2 or 3 days. Use a gentle but effective conditioner once a day - I recommend Goldwell conditioner and the Goldwell Color Glow treatments, as well as Redken Color Extend. Never, EVER wash your hair in steaming hot water. You'll have to get used to shower caps or lukewarm water if you want your red to stay.

Wella color, in my opinion, holds on the best by far.


----------



## user2 (Dec 18, 2005)

My stylist also told me that if you leave-in the conditioner for too long, the dye gets sodden and rinses out easily! Since then I had no problems with my hair colors! 
And IMHO the best color series ever is TIGIs Catwalk Fashionista! Your color stays in for a loooonggg time!!!


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help ladies. I will try not to leave the conditioner in long, find a color that will hold, stay away from Pantene and look for a keratin.

Sadly, not washing everday is not an option for my hair. Not to mention I just feel icky if I don't wash my hair everyday or rather on days that I am going out. I try to not always wash my hair but there are times when I must wash my hair everyday.


I think there was a bit confusion but I am using red dye. I am dying it dark brown.


FairladyZ, you are right it most certainly could be the dye. The Revlon one is working much better. I hate to pay a huge price for someone to dye my hair one color. I wish there was a Sally's around me there have a color that always stayed in my hair.


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_If you're using Pantene shampoo and then trying to dye your hair, that could be the problem there. People who dye their hair shouldn't use Pantene products._

 
Did you know Pantene has the pH of Comet?! There's no way I'd use that on my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *estrella* 
_The thing about red is that not only does it fade quickly, but it also leaves it's residue in your hair the longest, so it's harder to redye your hair another color afterwards. faded red is almost always the hardest color to remove in preparation for a new color._

 
Oh the irony, but it's so true though! I had my hair so many different colors this year (blonde, brown and black too) yet the red ALWAYS came through after a few washes LOL It's like a bizzar form of Teflon.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_FairladyZ, you are right it most certainly could be the dye. The Revlon one is working much better. I hate to pay a huge price for someone to dye my hair one color. I wish there was a Sally's around me there have a color that always stayed in my hair._

 
You'll find something! I've got a Sally's up the street from me. What color are you looking for?


----------

